# Bleeding in early pregnancy



## Rgreen0118 (Aug 21, 2009)

I am hoping someone can help on this one.  Patient comes in 8 weeks pregnant and has an ultrasound.  Indication on report:  bleeding.  

I am starting to second guess using PTL.  There is also the ICD-9 for spotting complicating pregnancy, 649.5X.  Does anyone know when this applies?  

Any help on this would be helpful...

Thanks in advance,
Rhonda


----------



## kbarron (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe that spotting is alot different than bleeding. I would tend to use the 640.xx series, as this is hemorrhage in early pregnancy.


----------



## SStevens (Aug 21, 2009)

I also would use the 640. codes


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Aug 21, 2009)

we use 640.93 before completion of 22 weeks


----------



## prabha (Aug 24, 2009)

I would go with 640.93 before 22 weeks and 641.93 after 22 weeks of gestation


----------



## pratap82 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Bleeding in early pregnancy..*

Hi,

We would use dx code 640.93 for before 22 weeks gestation and Dx 641.93 for after 22 weeks gestation..

Hope this helps you..

Regards,


----------

